# ZFS data recovery from re-create the pool.



## bitman (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi. Everybody, need's help.
I reinstalled the software NAS Nas4Free. Before reinstall the system attended a pool "store", after reinstalling OS foolishly import the pool was not promoted, but was recreated pool with the same name and, of course, empty. It was noticed immediately that something was wrong, no changes in the newly created pool is not been made. At the pool there is not imported critical information. Please help recover the data. 
Thanks in advance.


----------

